# New 8 Gallon tank



## milindsaraswala (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 8 Gallon Tank and I am thinking make it as fresh water tank. I need help for fish less cycling, what type of filter do I need and what other equipment i should be ready with. I read on INTERNET they recommend the ammonia to use for cycling but i could not find it in the market. So what I was asking that should I use any hardy fish. if yes than which will be good for my 8 gallon tank.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm rather new at this as well but for 8 gallons, I'd suggest a couple of schools of tetras. Are you going to use real plants? That helps cycle the tank a little faster. If you don't have access to ammonia, some people toss in a raw piece of shrimp. As it decays, bacteria forms and thus starts the process. You could also get some gravel or some filter media from an established tank. Good luck!


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

DON"T USE TETRAS TO CYCLE!!!! They make great pets but you have to cycle the tank REALLY well first. 

Do you have a tank already set up with fish in it? If so just swap the filters, if not then I will tell you what to do.

Get some minnows, any kind are fine. Here's why: cheep and hardy. Cycle for 3 weeks with minnows and be sure to change the water ( one fifth) every 2 weeks. Then add some tetras. You can euthinize the minnows by putting them in a cup with clove oil then adding clear acohol to the water (NOT IN THE TANK DO IT IN A CUP). If you have never kept fish before do not get Neon Tetras. They are hard to care for. Stick to small fish.


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

A quick search of the forum showed a how-to for fishless cycling with pure ammonia:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fishless-tank-cycling-using-pure-ammonia-796.html#post4832


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

garfreak526 said:


> Get some minnows, any kind are fine. Here's why: cheep and hardy. Cycle for 3 weeks with minnows and be sure to change the water ( one fifth) every 2 weeks. Then add some tetras. You can euthinize the minnows by putting them in a cup with clove oil then adding clear acohol to the water (NOT IN THE TANK DO IT IN A CUP). If you have never kept fish before do not get Neon Tetras. They are hard to care for. Stick to small fish.


i have to disagree-why buy a fish if your gonna euthenize it in 3 weeks? kind of a waste. fishless cycling is a much more humane way of getting a tank ready. after the blue wagtail platy incident, i will never cycle a tank with fish again, and there are many better ways of doing the nitrogen cycle.

for fish in your tank after it is cycled, i recommend pygmy corydoras catfish, a siamese fighting fish, an oto or 2, and/or white cloud mountain minnows(after the tank is cycled!)


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> for fish in your tank after it is cycled, i recommend pygmy corydoras catfish, a siamese fighting fish, an oto or 2, and/or white cloud mountain minnows(after the tank is cycled!)


These fish would be fine. Just not together. They have very different care requirements.

The White Cloud Mountain Minnow is a cold water fish, preferring temperatures in the 64-72 degree range. The others are tropical range. Saiamese Fighting fish at 77-82, Otos at 70-78 degrees and the corys at 72-79.

The otos and corys prefer to be kept in small schools, at least 3 each, but preferably more.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I cycle with fish, tetras and danios are fine to cycle with. Ive done it with neons same group of 5 for 3 years including 4 tank cycles. Set it up and let it be for atleast 6 weeks and it will be fine as long as you prepped it right, dont overstock. 8g tank id do a school of no more then 6 fish period.

There really were no "rules" till the net came along and fish keeping sure aint new.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I would strongly suggest doing a fishless cycle. There is absolutely no reason to stress out fish and expose them to toxic levels of ammonia when you can just toss in some fishfood or a little piece of shrimp. Live plants, especially fast growers live java ferns and java moss help move the cycle along quicker too.
AquaClear filters are great


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

BigandUgly said:


> These fish would be fine. Just not together. They have very different care requirements.
> 
> The White Cloud Mountain Minnow is a cold water fish, preferring temperatures in the 64-72 degree range. The others are tropical range. Saiamese Fighting fish at 77-82, Otos at 70-78 degrees and the corys at 72-79.
> 
> The otos and corys prefer to be kept in small schools, at least 3 each, but preferably more.


The only thing with the Cloud Mountain Minnow is that they are illigel in some parts of the US Rosy Red and Fathead minnows can be kept in both cold and warm water and are VERY hardy. I do not agree with killing fish after like 3 weeks, a fishless cycle is much more humane.


----------

